

Refuting “The Mathematical Hacker” - jessaustin
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4727

======
jessaustin
I wonder if pg and Yegge have a similar response in the works? It seemed like
HN was more interested in the theme of TMH than the accurate portrayal of the
names he dropped, which really surprised me with respect to pg.

